# My small collection



## Silvie (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## musa (Feb 16, 2020)

beautiful collection!


----------



## abax (Feb 16, 2020)

It appears that you're doing just fine. Love those
Phrags.


----------



## Silvie (Feb 17, 2020)

abax said:


> It appears that you're doing just fine. Love those
> Phrags.



Appearances can be deceiving ... that first one I've had for years... and picture number 6, that one's so dead... all the rest I've only bloomed once. So, without a second blooming and/or growths I'm not calling it a win. 

One more thing... Can someone here tell me how to grow/bloom a pearcei? That one clearly does not like me one bit!


----------



## Don I (Feb 17, 2020)

Very nice.
Don


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2020)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks for sharing Silvie! 

I count keeping them growing as a win. As long as they are green, there is a possibility for blooming.


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 19, 2020)

Silvie said:


>


Great pics!


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 19, 2020)

What’s happening with pearcei? Are you keeping it wet? Using RO water?


----------



## Silvie (Feb 20, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> What’s happening with pearcei? Are you keeping it wet? Using RO water?



Hi - don’t have a RO system. Pearcei is doing nothing. No new growth. Just sits and does nothing. I flush it often. Use CalMag weakly. It’s about 20” below T5 LEDs Help?


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 20, 2020)

Silvie said:


> Hi - don’t have a RO system. Pearcei is doing nothing. No new growth. Just sits and does nothing. I flush it often. Use CalMag weakly. It’s about 20” below T5 LEDs Help?


I think it does need high light but also that you must either use rain water or RO. Maybe distilled? If there’s no growth, the roots are struggling. Would guess repot and use pure water.


----------



## Silvie (Feb 21, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> I think it does need high light but also that you must either use rain water or RO. Maybe distilled? If there’s no growth, the roots are struggling. Would guess repot and use pure water.



Thank you. I'll try to lug some distilled water home and get it up closer to my T5s.


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 22, 2020)

Silvie said:


> Thank you. I'll try to lug some distilled water home and get it up closer to my T5s.


Ok but with the pure water, you do need to add a small amount of fertilizer every watering, a fertilizer that’s made to be used like that. I use K-lite now and have seen big differences.


----------

